# New member thinking about buying an aeropress



## Alexrhighton (Jan 2, 2017)

I've been thinking for a while now about buying an aeropress, purely based on Internet reviews. However I thought I'd join this forum and hopefully gain some useful knowledge. So does anybody have any suggestions on what I should buy with an aeropress or what I should buy instead?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Some scales that will take the weight of the Aeropress, cup, coffee & water but read in 0.1g increments. 1-2kg models are easy to find.

You don't need a goose neck pouring kettle with the Aeropress. For brewing by the cup/mug it's hard to beat for convenience & clean up.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

A grinder will also help - these ones are ideal pairing for the Aeropress


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

An alternative to the aeropress would be the clever coffee dripper. I have both but i find the clever is more forgiving and, so long as im the ball park with grind and water/coffee ratio, it consistently produces a good brew. I still use the areo when travelling as its bombproof. Longer brew times work well for both.

These are only good for one mug. If you will be making more than one youll want a pourover like a Chemex or a decent filter machine like a Brazen.

Whatever you get make sure you also get some scales and a good grinder.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Did you see the muppetry thread just now? : exit :


----------



## PHB1969 (Dec 26, 2016)

I use an app called Mister Barista.....just has a number of recipes and times the brew for you. I'm sure we all have our own preferences, but I prefer to brew inverted and with a metal mesh filter rather than the aeropress paper filter (they are about £7).


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

Can't recommend an AeroPress enough - but to echo others, to get the most from it, some kind of digital kitchen scales so you can measure your 15g (or so) dose out, and ideally a grinder of some kind so you can get freshly ground coffee to the right consistency (somewhere between espresso and cafetierre grind)


----------



## DaveMak (Dec 6, 2016)

another +1 for an aeropress.

i got one off me mam for christmas as she didn't know what to get so when i saw that argos had them in, i suggested this.

i only really wanted it just for the sake of it to be honest and i didn't expect much, but i persuaded her to let me "test" it before christmas to make sure it was working ok









to say i was surprised by the quality of the brew would be an understatement, that it went from being a gimmick to being my portable coffee machine. i ordered a metal screen (perky brew) and looked forward to christmas day and carried on using my recently bought gaggia classic.

since christmas day i have made 1 brew using the gaggia and maybe 6/7 a day with the aeropress although this is mainly due to being really low on beans and that were my learning curve is with the gaggia i was wasting more brews than drinking. so it made sense to switch till my bean order gets here.

i have my grind quite fine, maybe 2 click back than i use with my gaggia. and i dose 25g. i use the inverted method witthe plunger fitted to just below the 4. i tip my coffee in and then add water upto the P (in aerproess logo) and give it a nice stir for 20 secs, i let it stew for 40secs then add water to the brim give a light stir and wait another minute, then add filter, cup and squeeze.


----------



## PHB1969 (Dec 26, 2016)

I agree with the slightly finer grind and find that a full measuring scoop provided with the aeropress equates to 16g


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

I got an Aeropress for Christmas for making coffee at work. Fantastic bit if kit, really impressed with it. I've already converted two people at work. We'll have a little Aeropress club soon. I use mine inverted with a metal filter. I use exactly the same grind size as I use in my Gaggia Classic, it's easier than adjusting my grinder.


----------



## mozbud (Jul 28, 2015)

I've had an aeropress for about 4 years but never really liked the coffee it produces (tried various recipies), I prefer the CCD or a french press


----------

